# Competition casting question...



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

I have 2 Ocean masters: 12ft spinner rated 6-12 oz and 12ft casting rated @3-8 oz. What is the typical rating of the rods used in the 150 gram competition? Rob


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi RobC,

I use a 13'8" Zziplex XTR or a 13' 8" Zziplex PTX PowerTip, both rods will cast from 125-175gm.

Most of the high performance rods will be tuned to cast within this specific weight range, though the 2 models above will cast 8&bait a very very long way.

I hope this helps - Led.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Rob... Not sure if this is what you were asking, but i've personally seen a 12' ocean master cast a 150 gram tournament weight 206 yards....


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi RobC,

I use the Ocean Master Lite (3-8oz) for general fishing. With training and technique, you should be able to cast it over 200 yards using a 125 gram or 150 gram sinker. I hope this helps.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

James,

The "Ocean Master" was that the very same rod that Jamcaster showed Pete & Me last October, & also the same rod that Thurston Tyler was using at the Extreme Casting Clinic ?

If so the rod is capable of very long casts (Yep I had a go with it to show Thurston that it wouldn't break) and if I'm not wrong it wasn't a truck load of $$'s.

Regards - Led.

Shame they don't do a 13' 6" version


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

it's about 100 bucks...


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

TB,

Is it still only available as a 12 footer ?

Led.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Led,

They make a 10' rod now.

Sandcrab


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Led,

How do you remember all of the names from a seminar that took place so long ago? I can't remember what I had for dinner last night.

Anthony


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

aero, i never heard of a "pimp" with a good memory. if you are in balto this weekend bring the fish frying gizmo with ya. 

ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I have to buy it and deliver it too? Last time I was in Bmore, all h*ll broke lose. You casting in dc this weekend?


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Led,

Nothing longer available.. lots of shorter models...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

anthony, remember i am in a new venue. nevertheless you can not do anymore damage than you have already. if i can hook up with jimmy jacobs i can meet you for lunch (BBQ)in dc. 

ralph


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Anthony,

I only ever remember names of my friends, unfortuantely I have a lot of friends 
 

I have a photographic type memory, at one stage it was so sad that I could remember almost every article in Sea Angler - over a 15 year period, form the year, to the month & even to the page no. and the author.  Get me in a pub (bar) and ask if it's my round and I just can't remember  

Working in a large Co. and with lots of kids at weekends, I have to be really on Q.

Shame that the OM isn't made to 14', it would be a massive hit with the surf guys and probably (in the right hands) do a lot of damage on the casting court.

Led.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Ralph,

If in fact, I am a pimp as you say. Then you'd know that I'm not going back to a place that gave me 3 legs and one breast (whole chicken). I would have like to have seen that chicken. Take me some place else, how about club 55 as seen on HBO? Bring some of that exotic line with u.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

anthony, you reap what you sow. club 55? thanks to you i can even watch HBO anymore. got caught watching "soulfood III, the triology" and the world almost came to an end. anywa, three legs and a breast, that is a good nights'work.

ralph


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Led,

I have a pair of Ocean Master lites set up for spinning reels. You and Peter prefer the standard version. I use them for fishing the bay. Until my elbow heals I've been sticking with the Brighton and keeping the cast under 600 feet. Most of my fishing casts are in the 400-500 feet range using 4oz-5oz sinkers. I tried three OTG casts last week and I felt in my elbow so I backed off. But the sinkers were really flying. The Okuma Solaris falls between the lite and the standard version. 

It's good to see that we are still talking about and having fun around last years casting clinic.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

James,

The "Extreme Casting Clinic 2002" has given me one of lifes truly amazing memories, a whole host of new friends, from all walks of life with 1 common goal.  

It was the feeling of belonging that probably made it as memorable as being next to my wife when the kids were born.

Yeah, those memories are still very vivid, Charlie P, Bob S, Earl J, Larry B, Thurston T, Y-Zin (sorry), Ralph B, Antony I, Jim J, Paul (Larry) A, Mark E, Daryll W, Matthew B (aka-Beach-Bug), Richard B, Carl T & James E.

The look on your faces when I produced the "SPODs" you all thought that we were in the garden of the "Blue Oyster Bar" - LOL 
 

I too hope that we all meet up again soon - Led.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Led, How about the look on the faces and the ducking of bodies when someone let the porti-potti door "slam" shut? pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

I'll level with you, I wasn't scared of the sniper, I was more scared of what had been left in the "porta-potti"  

Led.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Led, Yeah, right!!!!!  How is your wife doing? pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

Thanks for asking - She's getting much better, back to the hospital this week  
The added problem is that my son smashed his left arm this week, a clean break of both bones of the forearm, he'll be in plaster for the next 6 weeks.  He'll probably miss the Junior UKSF casting day.

Led


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

I bet Rob C is wondering what the heck are these guys talking about.Pimps,snipers,porta poties,clinics,Bar-B-Q and three legged chickens.Now that a great casting conversation.
bob


----------

